# Santorum suggests Obama preferable to 'Etch-A-Sketch' Romney



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rick Santorum's latest attempt to use a Mitt Romney aide's "Etch-A-Sketch" remark against the Republican front-runner instead gave his rival a chance to fire back on Thursday, after Santorum seemed to say he'd rather see President Obama reelected than send Romney to the White House.

Speaking at an event in Texas, Santorum again made the case that Romney spokesman Eric Fehrnstrom's comments Wednesday on CNN about a "reset" of the campaign if Romney clinched the nomination showed the former Massachusetts governor's efforts to appeal to conservatives were insincere.

"You win by giving people the opportunity to see a different vision for our country, not someone who's just going to be a little different than the person in there," Santorum told a crowd in San Antonio, according to NBC News. "If you're going to be a little different, we might as well stay with what we have instead of taking a risk with what may be the Etch-A-Sketch candidate of the future."

http://www.latimes.com/news/politic...-sketch-obama-romney-20120322,0,1519900.story


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Nobody likes a sore loser (except maybe the democrats)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Nobody likes a sore loser (except maybe the democrats)


He is just living up to the urban dictionary definition of his last name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

New York Times 
*Santorum clarifies remarks on sticking with Obama*
Reuters - ‎2 hours ago‎

By Samuel P. Jacobs | WEST MONROE, Louisiana (Reuters) - Rick Santorum tried on Friday to clarify his remarks that Americans might as well stick with President Barack Obama rather than elect Republican rival Mitt Romney, and accused reporters of ...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

"Before talking to reporters, Santorum fired 12 rounds at a target at the shooting range. While he was shooting, a woman in the crowd yelled, "Pretend it's Obama.". "

I'm sorry, but that is one dumb ass bitch in the crowd. Who the hell even says that shit? It's still the president regardless of what we think of him. I don't want the man dead, I just want him to be out come next term. Back in Chicago or what not. But dead? Absolutely not. Stupid, stupid thing to say. Hope she enjoys the rectal probe she will no doubt now get from the Secret Service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

263FPD said:


> "Before talking to reporters, Santorum fired 12 rounds at a target at the shooting range. While he was shooting, a woman in the crowd yelled, "Pretend it's Obama.". "
> 
> I'm sorry, but that is one dumb ass bitch in the crowd. Who the hell even says that shit? It's still the president regardless of what we think of him. I don't want the man dead, I just want him to be out come next term. Back in Chicago or what not. But dead? Absolutely not. Stupid, stupid thing to say. Hope she enjoys the rectal probe she will no doubt now get from the Secret Service.


^^^^^This.

I certainly don't wish death upon the man, I just want him ousted in the coming election so he can fade into obscurity and not do any more damage to the country.

He'll find a lucrative retirement career by reading teleprompter speeches to the numb zombie sheep, which will pay much better than the Presidential salary of $400k per year, so no one should worry about his post-Presidential employment opportunities.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What theyre reporting he said is being taken out of context and I hope they jammed up the wackjob that shouted that at the range  ....I almost wonder if it was a democrat plant to "make a soundbite"


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> What theyre reporting he said is being taken out of context and I hope they jammed up the wackjob that shouted that at the range  ....I almost wonder if it was a democrat plant to "make a soundbite"


Wouldn't surprise me in the least if it was.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

ABC News 
*Why Mitt Romney's Etch a Sketch Makes Him Stronger*
Politic365 - ‎2 hours ago‎

"Everything changes," said Mr. Fehrnstrom during a CNN interview earlier in the week. And then, like that, he dropped what became the line of the political year to date: "It's almost like an Etch A Sketch.


----------

